# Welts? on back



## jleonard (Jun 2, 2009)

One of my minis has what I think is the beginning of lacing on her back. A few years ago she clipped out with one white line, and every year she gets a little more white. I noticed while clipping her last week that the area around the largest white spot was raised up, but I didn't think much of it. Yesterday I only had time to glance at her and it looked like she had many raised areas down her entire back, but I only saw her in passing and didn't know if it was an effect from the light. Today I got to really look at her, and she has a pattern of these "welts" down her back, it looks just like the pattern made by lacing. She does not seem to be sore around the individual welts, though she is very sore in her loin area, but I think that is from the drive we had over the weekend, she worked pretty hard, I don't think it is connected. I thought maybe she rolled in something that irritated the skin, but because of this distinct pattern, I don't think that is the case. I also sprayed some MuckStop on her back last Tuesday as she had some fungus issues which have now cleared up. I cannot imagine it is a reaction to the spray a week later... Has anyone noticed this with their horses with lacing? Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jun 2, 2009)

Could they be hives? I have a mare who had a bad allergy problem a few years ago and had hives. She had them down her back at times in the same area as your mare. My horse doesnt have lacing, but maybe your mare is getting into something that is causing hives in that area? You said you drive her. Have you cleaned your harness lately? Could whatever you cleaned it with be irritating her back and causing hives? It is right where the crupper would run back from the harness. If you drove her hard, could the harness of caused irritation there and caused welts instead of sores?

~Jen~


----------



## jleonard (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, the harness is new, it is biothane, so just gets wiped down with water and I don't think there is any sort residue on it... I cleaned it thoroughly before I took her to the drive over the weekend. It is not rubbing her as far as I can tell when we are driving.

I suppose it could be hives, it just does not look like the hives that I have seen. She has not had any allergies in the past, but I do have some AniHist for one of the other horses. Guess it wouldn't hurt to give her some and see if it helps...

I'm thinking I'll call the vet in the morning and see what he says before giving her anything.

Thanks!


----------



## rockin r (Jun 2, 2009)

My horses that have lacing, do not welps, it is just a pattern in the hair/skin...That is strange though



Hope you get an answer to it...


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 2, 2009)

Rain Rot?


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 3, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> Rain Rot?


This is what came to my mind too.





Or another idea, could her skin be irritated from clipping her?


----------



## Marty (Jun 3, 2009)

I have horses with lacing and I don't think there is any relationship with the lacing and the welts at all.

Have you ever seen a big horse in the beginning stages of saddle sores? Soemtimes they can be raised up little bumps and/or welting and you may have the driving harness version of it; a clue was that you said you worked hard and then, with a lot of sweat involved, plus the fact that she is sore, perhaps this is a possiblity??? ( but I don't know anything about driving and harnesses, just throwing that out there).

Other than a possiblity of irration caused by your harness, I'm wondering if she could have rolled in ants or got attacked by some other insects. Right now we have biting flies out over here and my mares are refusing to go out into their big field which they normally love. I'm going through fly spray like crazy. Hope you get to the bottom of this and let us know what your vet thinks.

Edited to add: I highly recommed this product: Absorbine Refersherment. It has multiple purposes here in my barn. This stuff works like magic and can help take out soreness after a workout. It has helped me reduce some welting from bug bites as well. It might help your situation.

Lovely mare by the way.

http://www.absorbine.com/products.html?cat...e&pageid=27


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 3, 2009)

Most of Absorbines lines are really good....they are mostly old and tried recipes and I have always like them, they do a line, have always done them, of leg washes I used on the kids horses after Hunter Trials and they were brilliant, just helped the circulation a bit...very highly recommended!!

I agree that that is not true Lacing, in that it is caused by an external trauma, not a hereditary gene.

I would try Marty's suggestion, and if you can't get it I would wash her in a diluted Listerine (original) wash.

I would also try putting a sheet under the harness for a few days and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## wwminis (Jun 3, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]If it's an allergic reaction to something she's getting into, all her soft tissue would be swollen around her mouth, her privates and udder and down the insides of her legs! If it's not an allergic reaction then it's probably the harness you are using! Is her harness slipping around when you drive her?[/SIZE]

You could try putting some Tri-Hist in her feed and see if that helps, about 1/4 teaspoon twice a day is all she would need!

Just some thought's,

Bill


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 3, 2009)

T'was the clipping, then follow the rest's advice on sheeting if driving and some anti-histimine (I am not a vet)


----------



## bfogg (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Jessica,

Wow is her pancreas working hard. She is also very uncomfortable on the underside of her belly in the same areas as on top. especially in her groin area. She says HER right hind leg is sore from the back of the hock down and up the front to the hock area.

Poor little girl.

She said you sprayed her with something and it created a burning sensation. Bug spray maybe?

P.M.me if I can help.





Bonnie


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jun 3, 2009)

I think you would be well advised to seek the opinion of a vet before administering anything either internally or externally. You could easily make a bad situation far worse very quickly. Until you know the cause you can't know how to treat it.


----------



## jleonard (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you all for your wonderful suggestions.

I do not think rain rot, as there are no scabs or sores. She did have the beginnings of rainrot last week but it has completely cleared up, maybe this is an after affect?

Marty, you may be onto something with the ants, we do have a ton of ant hills in our pasture this year that have never been there before. After having to be clean all weekend, I'm sure she went home an rolled like crazy, the ants may have gotten her. I had forgotten, but she came in on Friday with a bump on her neck, looked like a bug bite of some sort. I have not seen saddle sores, so don't know if that could be it.

The swelling was down this morning after being in all night, only a few places were still raised, so I have not called the vet or given her anything yet. I wanted to see if it is back when I get home this afternoon, which might indicate it is something in the field.

Bonny, thank you! I sprayed her with something for the rainrot last Tuesday, and I do think it stung when I put it on. I just wonder if her pain is connected to the welts or if it is seperate. I was thinking of having the chiropractor out, as her back is very sore, especially in the loin area, though if her leg is sore, the compensation from that might be causing her back problems. I have not noticed any lameness...

If the irritation was caused by the clipping would it not have shown up sooner? It has been over a week now...

I did not really think that it would be related to the lacing, it was just so odd that is followed that pattern I thought I'd ask.

She was going to get a few days off of driving after the weekend anyway, so she will just get a longer break until after we figure this out.

I will keep you updated on what we find out.


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't help with the welt question but I've a remedy that worked for us

with ants.

I'd never seen an ant hill before we moved here and had one destroy

one of the garden plants.

I checked at our local feed store and they sold me a bag of borax.

I sprinkled in all over the hill and ants carry it into the nest and

didn't take long before they were gone. No sign of them since.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I just saw this. I have EXACTLY the same thing going on and the little mare has lacing. Daniela is clipped and in a workout schedule for the photo shoot the end of June. 4 days ago, in the evening, when I went to bring her in from her dry lot she had welts over the top of her back and they look very much like your pictures. I had sprayed her with fly spray that morning.......Zonkit, which has always been problem free for my horses. I checked her over thoroughly and she had no other welts.

By morning the welts were gone, but there were a few slight bumps under the skin. I was still thinking insect bites. I sprayed her again that morning and that night she had way more welts. I was also concerned about an allergic reaction to the spray but it seemed strange to only be on that part of her body.

The next day she was sprayed with the same fly spray but this time I put a fly sheet on her. No welts at night for the last 2 nights now. I'm thinking it is some kind of flying insect which isn't repelled by the Zonkit. We have mosquitoes of course, and some kind of wierd little fly that likes to stick to the top of a horse's back. I'm wondering if she's allergic to them?

It's really strange how the welts seemed to mostly follow the lacing pattern. I've certainly never seen anything like this before.

I hope you get it figured out and your solution is as easy as mine was.

Charlotte


----------



## jleonard (Jun 3, 2009)

Charlotte, that is interesting that your mare has the same thing going on! When I put her out in the morning, the welts were almost gone. It rained all morning (no bugs) and she looked the same when I checked her at 1:30. The weather cleared up a little bit over the afternoon, though it was still damp and cool, and she did have more welts when I put her in tonight, though not nearly as bad as it was last night. I am really thinking it is bugs of somesort. I'll see if I can find a sheet to put on for tomorrow and see if that helps. I still did not call the vet, as she acts perfectly normal, is perky and runs up to me in the field, she doesn't act like she is in any kind of pain. Plus, there was really nothing for him to look at earlier today. She does not seem quite so sore, so I think that was caused by her work over the weekend and not a result of the welts. It seems odd that she is the only one having problems. My thoroughbred is my problem child, has allergies and always has bug issues and she has not been acting like there are any flying insects (she trots cricles around the field if bugs are chasing her). Her field has more grass and less ants though, so I'm really leaning towards that...

Equisize, is the borax poisonous to the horses? Sounds like a good way to get rid of the ants in the planters, but is it safe to put in the fields as well?


----------



## K Sera (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been watching this post closely and after Charlotte posted, I thought I should respond. I have a little silver dapple filly (no lacing, of course) that has the same welts on her back, about a 4" X 4" square spot close to her withers. I noticed this 2 days ago. She is in a dry lot and turned out on a small pasture to graze each day with 3 other mares of different colors and she is the only one with this issue going on. I think it is some kind of fly or bug biting her or possibly a reaction of the skin after being bitten then sprayed. I too, did not notice this until after I sprayed her (Repel X) and the others because the flies seemed to be bothering them more a few days ago.

There was one other thought I had in that there are some sticker vines along a fenceline and I could imagine her maybe walking up under a vine and dragging one of those reverse stickers across her back and scratching the skin causing a reaction. It has happened to me and the skin raises up and swells.

?????????? I really don't know, but whatever it is, it seems to be effecting more than just one of us! I think insect allergy at this point .... the filly seems fine, other than those strange raised areas.

By the way ... I'm in the humid buggy, muggy south! Louisiana!


----------



## R Whiteman (Jun 3, 2009)

Thought I might add to this mystery:

I have had a horse with the lace pattern and she did have raised "welts" under the white lacing. You could trace the pattern by the raised areas. Never caused her any harm and it came and went throughout the time that I had her. Additionally, this afternoon when I went out to put in the horses, I noticed that the white patches on the pintos were all raised. It was particularly noticeable on those who did the area show last weekend and who have short coats. Closing my eyes, I could tell instantly where the white ended and the color started. Since it was 93 today in Western Washington, I'm thinking the sun had much to do with it. I did not notice any particular sensitivity. I expect by morning it will be gone.

Dorothy


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 4, 2009)

jleonard said:


> Equuisize, is the borax poisonous to the horses? Sounds like a good way to get rid of the ants in the planters, but is it safe to put in the fields as well?



I'm glad you asked as it gave me a reason to look up more info on it. The ants were

in our garden here not in the pastures so I didn't do any research when I used it before.

I found this article online - looks like it'd not be good to use around snoopy critters unless

you could fence it off.....it doesn't take long to wipe out the nest.

This is what the article said:

Borax is a natural substance, full of trace minerals. In laundry, borax is an alternative to chlorine bleach. In face creams, soaps and the like, not only is it used to help hold a water & oil emulsion together, it also is used to lighten the skin, a deodourant, but recommended to oily hides.

Borax should not be taken internally because it is akaline and in high concentrations can burn the esophagus and stomach. It is an alkalai, which means it is poisonous.

In gardening, borax is usually used as an ant bait and killer. Although the trace minerals may be of value to vegetable plants and the acidity may help plants wanting a higher pH, and the plant's fruit would remain safe to eat, there is no benefit borax provides that you cannot get from another source. Borax will kill earthworms in high concentrations, as well as other good-guy soil dwelling creatures. Children and pets should not be given an opportunity to ingest it, and keep borax away from ponds and bog gardens (it is an alternative to bleach, remember!)

Epsom salt, on the other hand is quite useful and not poisonous. You don't even have to make a solution out of it first, just sprinkle a handful around the base of the plant.


----------



## Marty (Jun 4, 2009)

Corn Meal works good on ant hills. I have it down in my fields. The lady at the checkout lane in Walmart thought I was baking overtime.


----------



## shane (Jun 4, 2009)

could it be sunburn?

i had a horse just loose his skin on his side the other week ,and i think it was caused by sunburn, i treated it with sudocream,and it grew back in no time

goodluck with your mystery


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, this is interesting that jleonard and I aren't the only ones seeing skin issues related to lacing or white markings. Someone else mentioned the putting on of fly spray then getting an insect bite in that area. I wondered about that too

I know in years past I've had a few arabs that were sun sensitive so I learned to always be real careful with fly sprays on white markings...especially if clipped. But I didn't think the lacing had pink skin under it. I'm going to go out and look at Daniela's back real close.

I REALLY appreciate everyone's thoughts on this.

Charlotte


----------



## REO (Jun 4, 2009)

Could it be a combo of things?

Fly spray with no sheet cover=welts

Fly spray and a sheet=no welts.

Hot sun=sunburn in combo with the fly spray=welts

Hot sun=fly sheet covering back with fly spray= no welts.

Maybe the fly spray in the hot sun was causing sunburn, but that when the back is sheilded with a sheet, that doesn't happen.

Maybe?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 4, 2009)

I googled like crazy and found some fancy names that drove me crazy... Reticulated leukotrichia, Dermatophillus, and erythema multiforme. I also read somewhere that rain rot can cause some lacing patterns and I think one of the big words above is another word for rain rot. One of those mentioned that could be found in quarterhorses, thoroughbreds and included miniature horses. oh well, tried to help, just ended up with some more questions. sorry, but thought since I made the effort I would share the big words I found while googling lacing pattern, miniature horses etc... best wishes that you figure it out



.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 4, 2009)

I do think you have both Lacing AND an allergic reaction going on.......

The raised skin reminds me of when we've clipped horses who were sensitive to the oil spray or Cool Lube we use on our clippers.....

Be sure to give your girl a good rinsing......Ours settled down after a day or two.


----------



## jleonard (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting that others have similar things going on... I have not been fly spraying, as we really have not had a bad year as far as flying insects, so it is not a reaction to that in my case. They all get their masks, but there has been no need to spray just yet. Maybe the white areas are just more sensitive for some reason. Her welts are still down today, it was damp, overcast, and raining all day, so no sun or bugs. I am axious to see if they reapear with the next warm, sunny day.

Shorthorsemom, thanks for the big words



I'll have to look them up!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 4, 2009)

I, honestly, believe that "lacing" is simply scarring from rain rot and other dermatological infections whether bacterial or fungal.


----------



## rockin r (Jun 4, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> I, honestly, believe that "lacing" is simply scarring from rain rot and other dermatological infections whether bacterial or fungal.



Sorry Matt...But I will have to disagree with you on this...



Years ago a friend of mine had a foal "born" with lacing. The filly had no bacterial or fungi in her skin. She retained the lacing for her entire life, and she never had any infections.....She was breath taking!! Solid deep black with white lacing and blue eyes


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 4, 2009)

rockin r said:


> Matt73 said:
> 
> 
> > I, honestly, believe that "lacing" is simply scarring from rain rot and other dermatological infections whether bacterial or fungal.
> ...



Interesting. Okay. Consider me a convert then


----------



## StellaLenoir (Jun 5, 2009)

Just wanted to share something that happens to my human daughter, but very similar to what is happening to the horses. She is a pale girl with sensitive skin. We apply sunscreen when we are going to be outside a lot. Everytime she will get a red raised itchy area on her face, looks like we missed some areas putting on the sun screen but I know I got everywhere. This 'rash' does not happen immediatly but only after she has been in the sun for awhile. Like the horses, you can see and feel the pattern, and it is only on her face, and goes away by morning.

So maybe this is an allergic reaction to something that is photosensitive therefore it is a combo of allergin reacting to the sun causing raised welts?

So besides her not being a horse, this is so the same!!


----------

